# Mk677 good or bad



## Kyle12 (Jun 26, 2021)

I baught 2 tubs of mk677 to try a few months back i tryed the first tub lasted around a month was ok didnt seem any problems, the second time i tryed and i cudnt sleep at all i felt like i was on cocaine then i felt asif my heart had flutters as any realy experienced this with them i was taking them on ther own but now stopped as i dont trust them over the losing sleep part i thaught your supposed to sleep better. I will after just have a cycle of gear as i need the boost from somewhere.


----------



## ltr (Jun 22, 2021)

I was using Blackstone mk677. It was expensive but worked.... Slept better and appetite increased. Unfortunately cant get anymore. Im currently trying to find an alternative lab. 
Do the research and get the best.


----------



## Kyle12 (Jun 26, 2021)

Vst research are these so maybe give them a miss if come across them. Definitely nackerd my sleep up


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Used a few brands of MK677 and found VST research the best ones. I only got some more recently as found a killer deal on them. The VST ones contain huperzine A, so that might be responsible for sleep issues. I usually dose mine pre workout and not had a problem.


----------



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

I goy fat AF when i used


----------



## Kyle12 (Jun 26, 2021)

elliot438 said:


> Used a few brands of MK677 and found VST research the best ones. I only got some more recently as found a killer deal on them. The VST ones contain huperzine A, so that might be responsible for sleep issues. I usually dose mine pre workout and not had a problem.


Can you eat them any time in the day i had mine before bed. Do you have them empty stomach and before training?


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kyle12 said:


> Can you eat them any time in the day i had mine before bed. Do you have them empty stomach and before training?


You can, but like I said these brand contain a good dose of Huperzine A which is a nootropic, can't remember exactly what it does but not something you would want to take at the end of the day. I take them with my pre workout, stomach fairly empty. If that doesn't agree with you just do them in the morning or with pre workout meal


----------

